# Too hot for fleece?



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

My etsy store is almost ready to open, but I've noticed that my hedgie is avoiding her fleece bags and just sprawling out on her liner. Is it too hot for fleece right now? Should I be using a thicker cotton, like jersey knit?


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

If it's that hot, use a ceramic tile that'll keep her cool when it gets hot.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea. She was so hot the other night that she sprawled out on my leg instead of going into her snuggly sack, which is really unsual for her because she's still pretty unsure of me most of the time.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

You could also use a less "hot" material like flannel ^_^


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, I love flannel. I'm not so big on fleece, but I think most people with hedgies prefer it and thus I'll make a lot of things with it. But I'd rather use bamboo jersey, flannel and other materials. Less fuzz, easier to wash, less degradation, etc. I'll see, though.


----------



## ic1025 (May 19, 2011)

When you start selling your products are you going to put a link here? Like in your sig block? I live in an area that goes from extreme colds in the winter to extreme heat in the summer so having 2 different types of available fabrics appeals to me fir when I get a hedgie


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm going to be posting some examples of what I make tomorrow, or later this evening and I will be getting my shop open as soon as the postal strike stops. Rotating strikes have ensured that I haven't recieved a lot of my fabric and some of it hasn't even been sent! It kind of does that here. There's usually no 'spring' just wet and cold and then OMG HOT!!


----------

